# Introducing Mocha!



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Just got my hedgie today, let me introduce you to Mocha! 










He's in the corner being grumpy now, so I'll take some pictures in a bit.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition, Mocha is gorgeous


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He's very cute, congratulations!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Mocha is not only a wonderful name, but a very cute hedgie!!


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Oops, meant to say *She's in the corner!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love her dark mask....such a pretty baby!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Such a beautiful little girl! Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats she is stunning!


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

I've added some more pictures to her photo album here! She flinches every time I take a picture, hopefully she'll get used to the sound of the DSLR soon.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pics Mocha is beautiful  That camera takes awesome pictures also, the detail was amazing.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, the Nikon D3000 makes it seem like you can feel the wet nose :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! She's so cute.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

More photos added to the album


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

(can't edit my above post, so sorry for double postin!) 

Some more photos have been added to the album, including her first bath and also a video of her playing with her toy truck! :lol:

http://picasaweb.google.com/ITBRTI/MochaTheHedgehog#


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So cute! I noticed I have the same pedometer as you on my CSW but mine doesn't work very well, has yours always worked?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just loved watching Mocha push the truck around. So cute!


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

lmg_319 said:


> So cute! I noticed I have the same pedometer as you on my CSW but mine doesn't work very well, has yours always worked?


So far, so good. It's tracking her progress really well. What's going on with yours? :?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

itbrti said:


> lmg_319 said:
> 
> 
> > So cute! I noticed I have the same pedometer as you on my CSW but mine doesn't work very well, has yours always worked?
> ...


I've written a thread about it but it just registers as 0.0** km each night. Its incredibly frustrating as I have it set up like everyone else.


----------

